# heres my new g19c



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

so as u all know i traded in my taurus pt145 paper weight for a new g19c and here it is









and the top









no i dont live in california









now ya see me









now ya dont









the concealed rig- uncle mikes 12 dollar in the pants size 16 holster









the big rig for out hunting









hope yall enjoy, i need to get my ccp so if anyone lives around the memphis area and wants to go to the class as well let me know and we can team it up


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

nice. enjoy.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

thanks, its very accurate i was shooting shotgun shells off of the top of a wooden fence post at about 15 yards, i want night sights


----------



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

The Glock 19/19c are sized just right for all purpose duty IMHO. Small enuf to conceal well with the right holster but large enuf to have a full grip. After you fire the 19c in the dark tho you will either be shopping for a 19 unported barrel or a pair of sunglasses! Had one-was real neat to shoot in low light if you like lots of flash and fire!!


----------



## z3ro06 (Aug 24, 2008)

hey, that things pretty nice


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Another Taurus paperweight?

Do tell....

JeffWard


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good pistol IMHO. I like mine real well. :smt023


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i have fired this gun outside in the dark over 100 times and its not as brght as most think. its so fast that you can barely see it , however i have been looking at the storm lake stainless barrels in the regular 19.

and the taurus............it was a used pt145 .45acp that somone had shot the crap out of. you couldnt pull the trigger without the mag falling out which was scary cause the slide would try to put another round in the chamber as it was falling and jam a round all cock eyed in there. this was everytime i fired the gun ( i was shooting the 230g range rounds ) and on top of it all it was only accurate out to 8 yards where as i can get nice 2-3 inch groups at 15 yards with my glock. the next gun im looking at adding to my family will be an xd 40 or a s&w .357 wheel gun, i love revolvers, so simple, so little to go wrong

knox


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice! Is recoil pretty much nil? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

yea the recoil is the same as a regular 19 as far as i can tell, the compensated barrell is a cool concept but id be happy with the regular stuff. the only reason i got the 19c was because my gun store only had one other 19 and it was used by our local police dept. i have no problem owning used firearms but if i can get a new one ill take it and thats what the 19c was, but i think im going to get a storm lake barrell in stainless, it will give it a nice custom look.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

knoxrocks222 said:


> yea the recoil is the same as a regular 19 as far as i can tell, the compensated barrell is a cool concept but id be happy with the regular stuff. the only reason i got the 19c was because my gun store only had one other 19 and it was used by our local police dept. i have no problem owning used firearms but if i can get a new one ill take it and thats what the 19c was, but i think im going to get a storm lake barrell in stainless, it will give it a nice custom look.


I am looking at getting a Storm Lake myself. I want to shoot lead in mine which will cut my reloading cost almost in half. Plus I get to work up a new load.:smt033


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

very nice i just want it for looks and the fact that it can handle +P+ loads

incase anyone was wondering what a storm lake barrel is go to www.topglock.com they are aurthorized dealers and they run around 100 bucks and they look great, and allow you to shoot lead rounds and can handle higher pressure rounds

heres a pic of one


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on your new Glock pistol! You carry SOB the same way I do if I do. You know that's backwards from the way most holsters are designed for a right hander? I carried a 1911 model like that for years before I had just all but quit carrying SOB. Good luck with it and find some more options in my opinion. My current EDC G19 in DeSantis Scorpion. My G27 fits nicely as well. Very comfortable.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i think my next handgun will be a g22 .40, and i like that itp holster very nice


----------

